# Happy Birthday Chief Longwind of the North!



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2013)

Another one down!  Hope you cook something up spectacular for yourself!


----------



## Hoot (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2013)

CHIEF!  Happy Birthday you young whippersnapper.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 30, 2013)

Have a great day!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday Chief.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Robert!   Bet you'll be surrounded by family and they treat you to a special day.

Wishes sent for the year ahead to be a stellar one.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Hope your girls have something special planned for you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday Chief!  Hope you have a great day full of joy and surprises.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Chief!!!


----------



## acerbicacid (Sep 30, 2013)

Happyn Birthday wishes from over the pond Chief - have a wonderful day.


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday !!  Hope you had an awesome day !!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy birthday,  Chief!


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy Happy Birthday Chief and many more returns.

.40


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 1, 2013)

Happy belated Birthday. Hope you had a very special day.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 1, 2013)

Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy late birthday


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 11, 2013)

Belated thanks to everyone.  I didn't even remember to check here for birthday wishes.  Life got very busy.  Just remembered a few minutes ago to take a look.

You guys and gals are the best.  I just wish I knew what was going on with our good friend, and my adopted little brother (adopted right here on DC), Bt.  Bucky just seems to have fallen off of the planet.

If your out there lurking, little bro., a very late, but sincere happy birthday to you.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

